
Promise chaining explained - thelgevold
http://www.syntaxsuccess.com/viewarticle/angular-promise-chaining-explained
======
jazoom
...in Angular

~~~
vilmosi
Angular 1 as well... With no angular specific code either... It is an old
article though.

